# Bizarre Rash



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

All seemed well when we let Pumpkin out this morning around 6:30. She looked fine. After she plays for a few minutes with the kids before school, I put her in the kitchen while I showered. Typical routine. In the morning she lounges on her bed until we go walking. Well, I walked in the kitchen after my shower, and I was stunned. Pumpkin was covered from head to toe in big welts. They were even in her ear. WTH??? It looked like someone place sheets of large bubble wrap under her skin. I gave her a dose of benadryl & took her to the vet. They gave her more benadryl & cortisone. I have racked my brain over what could have caused it. Bug, bee, or spider bite? Can't think of anything new that would cause this type of reaction so many hrs. later. Anyway, my husband found these pictures (link attached I hope), and the V pictures are *exactly* like Pumpkin looked. Anyone ever experience this or have any thoughts? Thanks so much!



http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/allergy.htm


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor Pumpkin, I wonder what she got in to?
Was she uncomfortable at all when you saw her broken out in that rash?
I am curious as to what could have caused it. 
Please keep us posted, hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter goes through this every year at this time. Our vet says February through May are the worst months (at least in Florida). Every year Dex has to have an antibiotic and antihistamines until the season is over. I asked the vet what causes the infection and he said that you have to think of the skin as a cellophane cover on the body. When and itch occurs and the dog scratches more than normal the cellophane is torn allowing the bacteria (which is everywhere all the time) to enter the system. With the antibiotic the rash goes away and the antihistamine stops the itching, for the most part.

Good luck with Pumpkin. Maybe you should ask your vet about an antibiotic.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes my dog has had a that rash! Not quite as severe as in that picture, but its definitely the same type of rash. Our dog is 18mth old and she started with it off an on through May to August, summer basically. We put it down to an allergic reaction to something in our garden or when we were out on walks. It always disappeared after a long sleep?? and would come back after being outside. We never pinned it down to one thing. What we did that helped it be less severe was feed her a few tablespoons of live yoghurt every other day, and I'm convinced this helped control it, she still got a few bumps but no way as many. I researched allergies in dogs and that was a remedy that came up a few times. Anything is worth a try! Good luck


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! Pumpkin returned back to normal around 1pm on Friday (after doses of antihistamines & cortisone). She was a little loopey/drowsy from the antihistamine, but was doing well. She never acted as though she was in discomfort. I did not see an increase in itching leading up to the rash or when she was full of bumps; in addition, it came on suddenly. It was not like I noticed a bump or two that grew to many. She was bumpless one minute & covered in huge ones within 25m. The vet was thinking she got into something, and for the life of me, I can not think of what it was. If not a bite then a seasonal systemic reaction like Big Rick & Bellababy mentioned? It was alarming sight  I'm going to talk to my vet, look into yogurt/holistic prevention, and see what info I can find on this bizarre episode. Thanks again!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Update...Another "episode" coming. Pumpkin was outside a lot this weekend. Walks/runs in the woods, creek etc. All stuff she is exposed to routinely. So either the systemic, seasonal allergy (infection as Big Rick mentioned) or new shampoo??? We have been out of the usual dog shampoo, so I used the kids suave, tear free. I used it before the 1st episode but it was 14+ hrs before the bumps appeared. About 20m after P's bath this evening, I noticed 2 bumps on her rib cage & some smaller ones coming up on her leg. Maybe a repeat exposure to the shampoo caused the bumps to come up w/out delay ??? She is not itchy.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

How often do you bathe her?
Perhaps just wipe her down with a damp towel and that's it.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We don't usually bathe her that much. We had a fair amount of rain this past week, so Pumpkin got really dirty/muddy Thursday afternoon. I gave her another bath yesterday, because Pumpkin found a lovely dead carcass to roll in. None the less, I will be cognizant of how much she is exposed to shampoo of any sort.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Big Rick---Was your V dx with a staph related allergy? The vet said they give antibiotics for staph related allergies, but he said he did not think that is Pumpkin's case. He noted no hair loss or areas like you would see with ringworm, per staph related allergic reaction symptom(s). When your V has a reaction, is there hair loss? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

cHILLI HAD THE SAME REACTION AND BUMPS ALL OVER HER FROM THE COAL ASH... WHEN WINTER CAME WE START HAVING A FIRE IN THE STOVE, BUT WHEN WE LOADED... SMALL AMOUNT OF COAL ASH GOT ON THE FLOOR IN FRONT... CHILLI LIKES WHEN IT IS WARM SO SHE LAYED IN FRONT AND 30 MINUTES LATER SHE WAS ABSOLUTELY COVERED IN BUMPS... IN THE MORNING SHE WAS OK... BUT THEN IN THE EVENING SAME STORY... ANTIHISTAMINES WORKED... and several mopping floores service for our lady did the trick...

Good luck with finding the cause...


----------



## bwestenh (Oct 28, 2011)

Chrissy started out vomiting once a day for about 3 days, then the end of her nose swelled up. We had remembered from a previous Viszla to give her Benadryl. She quit eating and continued vomiting and got more & more bumps. Took her to the vet and they gave her a shot for vomiting, put her on antiobiotics and she seemed to be doing better. Today came home and she was head to toe bumps like bubble wrap! I'm wondering for those that have delt with this, does the yogurt help? Do I need to bathe her? Is it something in the air or something she's eaten? Help us!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Pumpkin! 
I was telling my friend at the dog park about the rash and possible allergy your dog has. He evidently had a dog with the same problem and found kefir worked better than yogurt.


----------



## bwestenh (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what that is but will figure it out. Tell your friend thank you, i'll try it. She's so pathetic and she really does not feel good right now.


----------



## haefen (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay, I know I'm not a dog but I've had a rash that looks suspiciously like that: like bubblewrap all over the skin.

In my case it was an allergy to sulfa, which is present in many times of ANTIBIOTICS. I'm not sure doggy-antibiotics, but it could be something like that. MANY people are allergic to sulfa, maybe dogs are too?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa had the exact same thing for about 5 days. The hives were huge and all over her until we gave her Benadryl. This happened in September and we are located in Toronto. Her mood and energy was fine the entire time though. I still don't know to this day what caused it. We didn't stray from her usual routine, new shampoo product, kibble, etc. I think that's the worst part of it all. Not knowing what caused it.

I hope everyone's Vs in this thread are ok now, like Mischa is.

-Janice


----------



## simon1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lily is now just over 17 weeks old and for last 6 weeks she has been getting a reaction to something we still don't know what. Either eye can swell (sometimes upper, sometimes lower eyelid) and hive like marks around body. usually within 4-5 hours everything settles down. I've now been to the vets a few times and at moment she is only having her own food (hypoallergenic) and nothing else except water or a carrot which she likes.
There's no pattern at all, sometimes it goes 5-6 days without anything when suddenly her eye will swell or will get a terrible rash around her stomach and creases of her legs. 
In herself she seems fine, eating well and being a normal 17 week old puppy.
If this continues the vet is going to refer her to a dermatologist to see if we can find out what it is that's causing it.

ps, sorry for all the photo's.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness, poor Lily!
I wish only the best for her. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln just today has little bumbs on his belly and in his arm pits. They were getting bigger and we gave him some benedryl. They seem to be fading but.....we have no clue where they came from. We haven't done anything different at all. No different foods....no baths....haven't left the house. Its definitely bizarre!!!!


----------



## bwestenh (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm wondering how Lily is doing and if you figured out what her problem was. Chrissy has had an itchy rash on her belly recently.We went to the farm & ranch supply and got some aloe vera based spray for dog rashes and it helps her. (She just runs when she sees me coming with it because it is cold). I think it's just dry skin in her case.
We are starting to think these Viszlas get stressed out easily and produce the rash and bumps. Although you may have something with the sulfa.


----------

